# Toolcat?!



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Anyone on here own or run a Toolcat? I think they are the most versatile utility vehicle you can buy and have been looking at them online but was wondering who has input, advice, pics, etc. Here is a link to the one I was looking at this afternoon.

http://www.machinerytrader.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7322142


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Ive spent a lot of time in one with many different attachments like blowers plows brooms snow buckets etc. They are definitely handy little machines that maneuver awesome and have great visibility. Downside is they are very high maintenance and always seem to be heading to the shop to get something fixed, Honestly for what they cost I think I would rather have a nice 2 speed skid loader instead they just seem so much stronger when using them for work.


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a 2007 model and it is one very effective piece of equipment...when it is running. My TC tends to take a dump during the most inopportune times and I consider it "high maintenance". In a previous post, ABES makes an interesting and good point about a 2-speed machine instead of a Toolcat. On the other hand, it'd be nice if you could do some snow removal with a heavy skid (e.g. an A300), jump out, and immediately try a Toolcat. At least for me, the visibility and comfort of the Toolcat is in a whole different league. This is definitely one of those "Your Mileage May Vary" types of things.

The Toolcat concept is awesome. I just wish Bobcat could make it more reliable.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

ABES and Spudgunner,
Just playing devil's advocate here, but isn't that true of any equipment?


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

PrimoSR;1171512 said:


> ABES and Spudgunner,
> Just playing devil's advocate here, but isn't that true of any equipment?


What? That it consistently dies when it's needed most? Murphy would undoubtedly agree with that. 

Given my Toolcat's reliability record, I think it would be a great second piece of primary equipment. For me, though, it's my first string. In that role it has let me down enough times, when really needed, that it has me wondering if I could've done better by getting a nice SS as my first/primary piece of "serious" snow removal equipment. (Plus...I could potentially earn more money with it the "other eight months".)

If you are seriously looking at a Toolcat, I recommend that you peruse the Toolcat forum at Tractorbynet if you haven't already.

Whatever you decide on, I wish you well.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Spudgunner;1171594 said:


> What? That it consistently dies when it's needed most? Murphy would undoubtedly agree with that.
> 
> Given my Toolcat's reliability record, I think it would be a great second piece of primary equipment. For me, though, it's my first string. In that role it has let me down enough times, when really needed, that it has me wondering if I could've done better by getting a nice SS as my first/primary piece of "serious" snow removal equipment. (Plus...I could potentially earn more money with it the "other eight months".)
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I am not making a decision anytime soon (6 months to a year from now) I am just curious about peoples experiences. My main concern is diversity; something that can plow, mow, sweep, etc...


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

So far, 900 trouble free hours on mine. works fine, excellent for residentials and parking lots as well (snow removal) wont quite run some of my bigger attachments, but overall im happy with it.


----------



## Cyber36 (Jan 29, 2010)

I had no idea they were so freakin expensive...................


----------

